# G220 vs Ferrari 360 Spider...........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello, me again............:wave:

Well this was a lovely day for detailing on a lovely car............:car:

Following on from last weeks detail:

Ferrari 360 Spider

So agreed to detail the Ferrari today and also decided that we would head over to the owner's house as he had a nice double garage if the weather turned against us but luckily that was not the case today...........

'Little Helper' and I arrived at 9AM with the car looking as follows:

























































































































































































































The car is an '05 plate so the condition is pretty good but as always I was confident we could make it look a lot better...........:buffer:

*The Detail Process*

I had agreed with the owner that I would clean the wheels on the car as they were in good condition and I was confident I could get the inside's looking good, so I first rinsed the whole car down:





































I then paid a little closer attention to the wheels and arches to get most of the dirt and grime off them:














































I decided to use the EZ Wheel Brush, Vikan hard Brush and Vikan soft Brush with Megs APC first:










EZ Brush in action:



















Wheel Brush on Nuts and Calipers:










I then hit the inner sections of the wheels again with Wheel Brightner to achieve exactly what it says on the tin:










Then I used something that I haven't used since I brought them back with me from the USA in March of this year, some Alloy Wheel Spoke Microfibre Cleaners:




























Rinsing:










Then I rinsed the car again which left us with the following:



















The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Gold Class Shampoo, Megs Buckets and Gritguards, Megs Wash Mitts;










The car was then snow foamed:









































































While the snow foam was dwelling, 'Little Helper' attacked the door shuts and boot shut with a brush and some Megs APC:




























The 'Little Helper' and I then washed the car using the 2BM:










Which left the Ferrari looking as follows:



















The car was then rinsed down by the 'Little Helper':




























Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:




























The 'Little Helper' then taped up the car:




























Then it was time for a tea break:










Then it was onto paint correction.............with some swirling as follows:










I had read a few threads in the Studio regarding Ferrari paintwork and as I hadn't done one before I decided to start at the bottom and work up in terms of both pad and polish cut.

I marked up a section on the Passenger Door and inspected the paintwork:



















Using the G220 I hit half the panel on a 3M Polishing Pad with some Menz FF which did removed most of the swirling but left a few scratches in the paint, so I then tried the 3M Polishing Pad with some 3M Ultra Fine which didn't do much more...........then I turned to a Megs Yellow Polishing Pad using the 3M Ultra Fine which took around 85% of the scratches out leaving a few RDS marks that I knew the G220 would struggle to remove:














































So I decided to continue around the car first using the 3M Ultra Fine on a Megs Yellow Polishing Pad followed by the 3M Polishing Pad using Menz FF:










Passenger Rear Wing:



















Boot Panel:



















Driver's Rear Wing:



















Driver's Door - Check me out in my matching Black and Yellow Oufit........:lol::





































Driver's Front Wing:



















While I was working away on the paintwork, 'Little Helper' was trying the driving seat out for size.................I mean detailing the interior:










The interior was cleaned with a Microfibre Mitt and Megs Detailer Brushes and Megs Carpet Cleaner and hoovered:




























Leather seats cleaner with Sonus Leather Cleaner and then conditioned with Sonus Leather Conditioner and applicator pads:



















The 'Little Helper' then attended to the 4 exhausts cleaning them with Autosol and Wire Wool:














































After the paint correction there was a fair amount of Polish Dust so the car was rinsed down:



















The car was again dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch:



















All Door shuts and boot shut was then treated to some Megs Last Touch inlcuding some parts of the Engine Bay:



















The exhaust in the engine bay was cleaned with some Autosol and a Microfibre:










Then the kick-plates were cleaned with some Autosol and a Microfibre:




























The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad;










Cleaned all windows with Megs Glass Cleaner:



















Windows then treated to some Rain Repellent on an Applicator Pad but I forgot to take a picture.......:wall:

All interior trim was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant:










I then decided to go around the car applying some Dodo Juice Lime Prime using a Foam Applicator Pad:










I wanted to use a wax today that would do the Ferrari justice so out came the smallest Wax Pot in the world containing some Race Glaze 55, that I applied with a Megs Foam Applicator:










To add a bit of 'bling' I then decided to again use something that I had not used since I bought it back from the USA, Zaino Z8:










All rubbers were dressed with Gummi Plege Stift:










The wheels were then sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant using an Applicator Pad:










An buffed off:










Then we dressed the tyres with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator;










Then finally added some CG New Car Smell to the interior;










*The Results:*

*Shaded First:*















































































































































































































































































*Then some Sun:*



































































































































































*Roof Off:*





































And that's it................

We were both very thankful to the owner for letting us detail such a lovely motor and you really do appreciate what a Ferrari is all about when you spend a day detailing it.

Love the colour and the contrast with the yellow badging, calipers including a very nice tanned leather interior with black stitching...........:thumb:

Sounds great and looks great, a really good day and the weather was on our side for a change which made it even better...........

Very impressed with the Raceglaze 55 and Zaino Z8 and will be using the rest of the Zaino range in forthcoming details....................:detailer:

Hoping to have the BMW 5 Series in the background in the next few weeks so watch this space.............

Comments good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Welldone lad on a cracking team effort, you get the thanks on here off the guy's and gals but what about the "little helper" she's becoming quite the professional these days (maybe better than you?!?!?...........).

Great effort and a brill write up..............:thumb:

My G220 died during my last detail........

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85196

Ok it's only an Astra!! I know. No ferrari's for me yet..............:tumbleweed: Oh and I think I've broke my camera too......

I should be getting my new one on monday but I'm looking into a rotary to ease the workload on the G220.

Howard

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great job, love reading your details. Would you be offended if I asked how much you charge?


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

WOW really nice work there guys, looking very nice, just like 'little helper' is. I'd never let my GF anywhere near a car, not even her own LOL. Well done on an awesome detail!:thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice job.

Where did you get the plates from?


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Fantastic and WOW what a write up


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice. Great work as usual.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Great job and write up! 

do the traders on here stock "little helper" and does it come with the option of less clothes?


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I think you know what im thinking


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Simply stunning as usual mate - great write up - thanks for sharing 

Russ.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work simon :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Welldone lad on a cracking team effort, you get the thanks on here off the guy's and gals but what about the "little helper" she's becoming quite the professional these days (maybe better than you?!?!?...........).
> 
> Great effort and a brill write up..............:thumb:
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Howard........:wave:

I think you could be right mate, Lynsey seems to be doing more work than me, I think however she prefers being infront of the camera!! I have to say though her work on the interior's always comes up so well.........:thumb:

Will check out your link now mate..........

Any car is always nice to detail mate, granted this one was a little special..........

Got a Flex on route from the USA for Xmas...........:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Alty17 said:


> Great job, love reading your details. Would you be offended if I asked how much you charge?


Glad you enjoy them mate.............:thumb:

Feel free to drop me a PM..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

rfmatt said:


> WOW really nice work there guys, looking very nice, just like 'little helper' is. I'd never let my GF anywhere near a car, not even her own LOL. Well done on an awesome detail!:thumb:


She will be pleased to here that one mate........

Lynsey is turning into a right little detailer at the moment and knows what she needs to be using in each area........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Where did you get the plates from?


Thanks for the comment.......:thumb:

I sourced the plates via Whizzer, drop him a PM............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

TriBorG said:


> Fantastic and WOW what a write up


Cheers for the comment mate, try to structure the threads in a common way so that they are easy to follow........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

carsey said:


> Very nice. Great work as usual.


Much appreciated............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Great job and write up!
> 
> do the traders on here stock "little helper" and does it come with the option of less clothes?


Cheers for the comment as always...........:thumb:

Not aware that any traders stock the 'little helper' but it sounds like a possible money making idea?

Less clothes...............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gillywibble said:


> Absolutely amazing.


Thanks for the comment mate............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> I think you know what im thinking


:wave:

:lol:

I am shocked that you haven't commented on one photo in particular mate..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Simply stunning as usual mate - great write up - thanks for sharing
> 
> Russ.


Thanks for the comment Russ as always............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work simon :thumb:


Thanks for the comment.........


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Another great detail - fantastic to get an opportunity to work on this one too!

Keep it going!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb job Baker, your getting better on every writeup, keep it up :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work there both :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice work well done both :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well worthy of a Mr Burns award:









Fantastic pics, write up and detail (as usual). Thanks mate (and mate-ess).

Gary

PS: loving the rear end shot with a prancing horse up your ass


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

nice job chap...& little helper:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

nice one guys.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice work such a nice car made even better


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Greaty job, an your a lucky sod for being able to work on such a lovely car!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent job bakes, but I am being a dumb here, or did you not clay it? If not how comes?

Nath


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Baker21 said:


>


Do you of any websites you can get those from bakes? As when you don't take all the wheels off, its quite useful.


----------



## Baptist (Aug 26, 2007)

Great job, plastic grilles on front grilles could have done with some care, too.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Great work dude :thumb:

Nice


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

Well done Baker and Co. Nice work if you can get it.
I have a Lambo Gallardo that I would like you and little helper to detail. 
But its only a Corgi model wont take long. Can you make sure you give it a good old race glaze for me.

good work on the 360. but seriously what about this lambo?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

very nice work there team Baker


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Just noticed as well, you didn't clean/hoover roof, sorry for fault finding today. LOL. A lovely example of a 360 though.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Little helper has nice................







nails. Shame on you for making her do the exhausts:lol:


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Good work mate, i know you like comments on your work so here goes (hope you dont mind)



Lift the hood when machining because when you have done the rest of the car there is a difference where the hood has been, you can also remove the scratches from where the hood sits.

The rear nets behind the passenger & driver might not look dirty but if you spray them with cleaner they will be filthy do both sides of them till clean. (you might have done this i was unsure.)

The badges i never tape as you can polish them too just inspect it b4 doing so if they look ok run the machine over them. with exception of the Ferrari one on the engine cover & the horse on the back.

The rear brake light, if you get a tooth brush & mild wash solution & clean it to remove all the old residue out of the writing.

The roof? does it not get washed & vacuumed??

but in all really good turn around, top job!

MD


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> :wave:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I am shocked that you haven't commented on one photo in particular mate..........


this one? :lol:










top effort. you'll be rivaling vxrmark for how many pictures of yourself in a detail you can post :lol:


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

oooo i never noticed..... a bit of boobage !!


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Always look forward to your posts. Great work again and another informative write up. Where do you find the time?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Monaco Detailer said:


> oooo i never noticed..... a bit of boobage !!


:thumb: happy to help :lol: :lol:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Yay - you're an absolute mind reader Si. :thumb:

Lynsey bent over the back of a Ferrari - how come it's taken you so long? Granted, the outfit's a little different, but it's uncanny none the less! :lol:

Great job again, and I'm glad you didn't PM me to take me up on that offer to lick the wheels clean.... :driver:

Did the S3 yesterday and the Cooper S today although it was fairly plain they both lived along the same stretch of road which has been undergoing a fair bit of tar work and redressing lately....


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice work Baker. Probably the nicest cleavage reflection shot I've seen yet:doublesho was that intentional? old Multipla will be having palpitations


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

swiftshine said:


> Little helper has nice.............:


Smile???

Teacup????


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Good work you two.

Some nice pic's


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Paid:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Another great detail - fantastic to get an opportunity to work on this one too!
> 
> Keep it going!


Sure was mate and thanks for the comment........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Superb job Baker, your getting better on every writeup, keep it up :thumb:


Appreciate that mate, a little more attention to detail within the time frame and the investment of a Rotary and I will be more happier.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Nice work there both :thumb:


Cheers buddy........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

visor said:


> very nice work well done both :thumb::thumb:


Thanks and thanks from Lynsey.......


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Well worthy of a Mr Burns award:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I except this award and would like to thank my Mum and my Dad........

Cheers for the kind words and I thought that shot you mention was fairly funny myself........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_VRS said:


> nice job chap...& little helper:thumb:


Thanks from the both of us........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> nice one guys.


Cheers Paddy and I notice your from around where I used to live, good old Stratford Upon Avon...........:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

chris l said:


> Nice work such a nice car made even better


Yeah that is the way I like to think we left it......

The car didn't look too clever when it was collected but clearly had some protection on it, now I think it looks how it should do!!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gib786 said:


> Greaty job, an your a lucky sod for being able to work on such a lovely car!


Cheers buddy..........we were very happy to be asked to detail the Ferrari and I am not too sure how many of these we will get the chance to do........:tumbleweed:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Excellent job bakes, but I am being a dumb here, or did you not clay it? If not how comes?
> 
> Nath


Thanks Nath and I will reply to all your questions now;

1) Didn't clay the car as there was already a lot of protection on the car and once we had snow foamed it and washed it with the 2BM the paintwork felt in good condition, we didn't even clay the wheels as they had been looked after, it hasn't done many miles so I just made a decision not to do it.

2) The Wheel Spoke Cleaner's either came from Biglot's or Wal-Mart but I can't remember which one mate?

3) Honest answer on the roof was that I forgot my AG Fabric Hood Cleaner and Protector but in all fairness the hood was in good condition, error on my part and one of those things when you travel to the customer and have to pack everything up...........:wall:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

fear_no_evo said:


> Great work dude :thumb:
> 
> Nice


Thanks buddy.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Zero Defects said:


> Well done Baker and Co. Nice work if you can get it.
> I have a Lambo Gallardo that I would like you and little helper to detail.
> But its only a Corgi model wont take long. Can you make sure you give it a good old race glaze for me.
> 
> good work on the 360. but seriously what about this lambo?


Thanks mate and your not wrong on that........

Now with regards to the Lambo, no problems mate but it's going to cost you big bucks...........:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> very nice work there team Baker


Many thanks for the comment...........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

swiftshine said:


> Little helper has nice................
> 
> nails. Shame on you for making her do the exhausts:lol:


:lol:

Seriously she wanted to do them as she didn't get a chance to do the ones on the M3 last week..........:doublesho


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Monaco Detailer said:


> Good work mate, i know you like comments on your work so here goes (hope you dont mind)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply mate and I am always open to 'construcive critisim'.

1) This was something that I realised at the end of the detail so point taken.......:newbie:

2) The rear nets behind the seats were all done, the seats were moved forward and all the back was cleaned and vacced........:thumb:

3) Badges wise, I tend to tape them up, correct the paintwork and then go over them with the refining combination (3M Polishing Pad and Menz FF) as in most cases the badges have chipped lacquer.

4) Fair comment on the rearlamps........

5) As commented before.......


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> this one? :lol:
> 
> top effort. you'll be rivaling vxrmark for how many pictures of yourself in a detail you can post :lol:


Yep, that's the one Ian...........

I always noticed how many pics of him there are in his details but I think it's good to see the person working hard.........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Skuperb said:


> Always look forward to your posts. Great work again and another informative write up. Where do you find the time?


Glad you enjoy them mate and believe me, we love doing the work, especially when you see the end results...........

Time is a good question but we always make time........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

rossdook said:


> Yay - you're an absolute mind reader Si. :thumb:
> 
> Lynsey bent over the back of a Ferrari - how come it's taken you so long? Granted, the outfit's a little different, but it's uncanny none the less! :lol:
> 
> ...


Thought you guys might like that one................certainly wasn't intentional and I did mention it to Lynsey after I had taken the photo.

Will look out for your thread on Briskoda mate........:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> Nice work Baker. Probably the nicest cleavage reflection shot I've seen yet:doublesho was that intentional? old Multipla will be having palpitations


Thanks mate, not intentional at all, just one of those pictures where something in the background becomes something in the foreground.......


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mdk1 said:


> Good work you two.
> 
> Some nice pic's


Thanks as always mate.........:thumb:


----------



## campion007 (May 1, 2008)

Nice work as always " Team Baker " lovin the car and the pics especially the "reflection one ! " 
However i think i noticed some fluff left on the carpets !!!! must try harder next time...

the rest was top class as always mate .


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Top job there Si :buffer::buffer:

I think it’s safe to say you’re definitely on the pro circuit now.:car:

I’m sure this motor will open up many doors for future top cars.:detailer:

Nice work………………..:driver::thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks Nath and I will reply to all your questions now;
> 
> 1) Didn't clay the car as there was already a lot of protection on the car and once we had snow foamed it and washed it with the 2BM the paintwork felt in good condition, we didn't even clay the wheels as they had been looked after, it hasn't done many miles so I just made a decision not to do it.
> 
> ...


No worries! :thumb: Wasn't trying to 'nit pick' you are a class detailer. What camera are you using?


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice detail on a nice car. Excellent correction without the use of a rotary. I'll look forward to the details after the Flex arrives!

Nice helper too. I have one but not qquite as handy, I'll show her this and hope she gets inspired. Hopefully she'll wear some low cut tops too..... :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

campion007 said:


> Nice work as always " Team Baker " lovin the car and the pics especially the "reflection one ! "
> However i think i noticed some fluff left on the carpets !!!! must try harder next time...
> 
> the rest was top class as always mate .


Thanks for the comment Rob and I will pass on your comment to the 'interior's department', you may get a heated response though............:devil:

Catch up with you soon...........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Top job there Si :buffer::buffer:
> 
> I think it's safe to say you're definitely on the pro circuit now.:car:
> 
> ...


How's it going Martin? OK?

Thanks for your kind words but I have a long way to go to match the Pro's...........:doublesho

Let's hope so mate, should be good to get some more motors like this one if possible, you never know...........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> No worries! :thumb: Wasn't trying to 'nit pick' you are a class detailer. What camera are you using?


Not a problem mate, all questions answered as it's only fair..........

I am using a Sony Cybershot DSC-W90 in black..............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Stew said:


> Nice detail on a nice car. Excellent correction without the use of a rotary. I'll look forward to the details after the Flex arrives!
> 
> Nice helper too. I have one but not qquite as handy, I'll show her this and hope she gets inspired. Hopefully she'll wear some low cut tops too..... :lol:


Thanks for your comment, granted I can't get rid of everything with the G220 but I do believe it makes a massive difference............your not the only one looking forward to seeing the difference with the Flex............:buffer:

The more 'little helper's' on here the better I guess!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Superb write up as always, dude!! I like reading your posts as you always show every step and pictures of the actual products used, which is great for the newbies to the forum. Excellent, mate :thumb: :thumb:

(Oh, just watch that 'little helper' - she's soaking up all the knowledge and will be setting up on her own in competition with you before you know it  :lol: :lol


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Superb write up as always, dude!! I like reading your posts as you always show every step and pictures of the actual products used, which is great for the newbies to the forum. Excellent, mate :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> (Oh, just watch that 'little helper' - she's soaking up all the knowledge and will be setting up on her own in competition with you before you know it  :lol: :lol


Thanks mate.........:thumb:

Glad my threads can be off help to you and others...........I was and still consider myself to be a :newbie:

She could well do this but we are a team and besides I own all the kit and she doesn't like the vibration on the G220 and UDM..............:lol:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Top notch work on the Ferrari:thumb: great write up


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

For crying out loud Baker, you do some responses. 

Bad news on the Lambo, accidently crashed it into Thomas T. Tank :car:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

saxoboy07 said:


> Top notch work on the Ferrari:thumb: great write up


Thanks for the comment.........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Zero Defects said:


> For crying out loud Baker, you do some responses.
> 
> Bad news on the Lambo, accidently crashed it into Thomas T. Tank :car:


Yeah sorry mate but I do like to reply to people as I think it's only fair...........

That's a right bummer mate, good job we didn't book it in!!!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

fantastic work there both :thumb:

or should i say "little helper" lol seems to be doing most of the work 

great write up to :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great team work, well done


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking very good mate, could be time to buy a rotary soon


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> fantastic work there both :thumb:
> 
> or should i say "little helper" lol seems to be doing most of the work
> 
> great write up to :thumb:


Thanks for the comment buddy..........:thumb:

She may well be doing most of the work, maybe I should get my coat.........:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> great team work, well done


Thanks for the comment..........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looking very good mate, could be time to buy a rotary soon


Thanks for the reply..............

Yeah I have spoken to my parents in the USA and I am looking at getting a Flex brought back for Xmas...........good idea? Any other recommendations?


----------



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

where can i get one of those little helpers????


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mrdetail said:


> where can i get one of those little helpers????


Errrr...............

Limited Edition mate, can't disclose the source............


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Baker,

Top work there chap, must be a joy to behold :thumb:

On the rotary front I had a little try of Johnnyoplis's flex a few weeks back and if I hadn't got the milwaukee already then it would of been in serious consideration. Don't think you'll be unhappy


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:


> Baker,
> 
> Top work there chap, must be a joy to behold :thumb:
> 
> On the rotary front I had a little try of Johnnyoplis's flex a few weeks back and if I hadn't got the milwaukee already then it would of been in serious consideration. Don't think you'll be unhappy


Thanks for the post and it was a 'good day at the office'..........

Good news on the rotary then, while out in the USA when I met another DW member he suggested the Flex so I am hoping it will be a good purchase and I like the sound of your thoughts..........:buffer:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Yeah I have spoken to my parents in the USA and I am looking at getting a Flex brought back for Xmas...........good idea? Any other recommendations?


I had a look at a flex when I was in Switzerland and they look quite good, the only thing about the one I saw was it looked like a big sander to me, whereas my Metabo looks like a polisher if that makes sense?
The nice thing with the flex is it comes in a nice carrying case to keep it safe


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good stuff, very detailed write up of some very fine detailing there. Good machine work as well, with a good amount of defects removed and nice finish from the pictures. Attention to detail looks very good throughout and well documented with pics. Enjoyed that one


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Mrdetail said:


> where can i get one of those little helpers????


:lol: Maybe a DW group buy is on the cards here :lol:


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

One of the best write-ups and photo-documentations that I've seen in a long time. Excellent work on the car and your write-up. :thumb: Based on what I saw, your Little Helper should go on strike until she gets proper billing on the marquee: Baker21 & ________.  She's lovely and deserves at least a name credit..unless she's afraid of being stalked by creepy Americans. 

Well done.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> I had a look at a flex when I was in Switzerland and they look quite good, the only thing about the one I saw was it looked like a big sander to me, whereas my Metabo looks like a polisher if that makes sense?
> The nice thing with the flex is it comes in a nice carrying case to keep it safe


Do you use the Metabo then buddy?

One of the reasons I liked the look of the Flex was also the bag that it comes with as it should be easier to bring over from the USA............

Any advice greatly welcome on a rotary.........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Good stuff, very detailed write up of some very fine detailing there. Good machine work as well, with a good amount of defects removed and nice finish from the pictures. Attention to detail looks very good throughout and well documented with pics. Enjoyed that one


Thanks for the post Dave..........

Been trying to listen to people's comments and also taking enogh pictures to ensure that people know what I am doing so I hope that these threads are easy to read, granted that there are a lot of pictures but hey, it's a Ferrari!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> :lol: Maybe a DW group buy is on the cards here :lol:


Now that would be a good idea...........:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

karburn said:


> One of the best write-ups and photo-documentations that I've seen in a long time. Excellent work on the car and your write-up. :thumb: Based on what I saw, your Little Helper should go on strike until she gets proper billing on the marquee: Baker21 & ________.  She's lovely and deserves at least a name credit..unless she's afraid of being stalked by creepy Americans.
> 
> Well done.


Very pleasing comment that, thank you very much...........:thumb:

Lynsey is fairly happy to stay in the background as while she works hard it's sometimes difficult getting her up in the early mornings............

She does read these threads though.........I have asked her to sign up but no joy as yet...............


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Do you use the Metabo then buddy?


Yes I do indeed but the Flex do look good but not actually used one myself.
The reason I chose the Metabo over Makita was the service centre is pretty near to Southampton...never can be too careful


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Yes I do indeed but the Flex do look good but not actually used one myself.
> The reason I chose the Metabo over Makita was the service centre is pretty near to Southampton...never can be too careful


Oh well, it's the one I have kind of chosen so we will see, I will do a little more research and may PM you in the future.........

Never thought about servicing but I guess it's something to take into consideration if anything did fail.........


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

Just had another look a pics and shown me step dad, it alomost brought him to tears..:speechles


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Zero Defects said:


> Just had another look a pics and shown me step dad, it alomost brought him to tears..:speechles


Tears? He likes the car or is our work bad................


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

Come on Baker & Co, he thought the work was fantastic, he loved the F.

I think he was just chopping some onions when I shouted him to come have a look.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

a great write up as always, as a newbie to detailing your threads are always very infomrative and useful.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Zero Defects said:


> Come on Baker & Co, he thought the work was fantastic, he loved the F.
> 
> I think he was just chopping some onions when I shouted him to come have a look.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> a great write up as always, as a newbie to detailing your threads are always very infomrative and useful.


Thanks for the comment mate............to be honest they are written that way to help me out............:lol:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

excellent work guys.:thumb:

Always enjoy your write-ups, so keep them coming.:thumb:


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Im working on that same EXACT car tomorrow. Or well... im not sure if its the same interior... ile post up .


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

scooby73 said:


> excellent work guys.:thumb:
> 
> Always enjoy your write-ups, so keep them coming.:thumb:


Glad you enjoy them mate and thanks for the comment........:thumb:

Weekend off this week but I will return next week...........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

baseballlover1 said:


> Im working on that same EXACT car tomorrow. Or well... im not sure if its the same interior... ile post up .


Post up some pics mate once your done........:wave:


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

Amazing work


----------



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice job :thumb: well done


----------



## Quatty (Apr 21, 2008)

A fantastic job you both did well.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

BMW^Z4 said:


> Amazing work


Thanks mate........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

misterb said:


> Very nice job :thumb: well done


Much appreciated............:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Quatty said:


> A fantastic job you both did well.


Thanks from us both.............:thumb:


----------

